# For Tyeforce



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPqRue51GZ8&feature=related

Ahahahaahaa


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 30, 2010)

>race like a big boy
>rated E for everyone 10 and up
But seriously, I don't Tye even comes here anymore, and this commercial is really old.


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> >race like a big boy
> >rated E for everyone 10 and up
> But seriously, I don't Tye even comes here anymore, and this commercial is really old.


W/e I don't here anymore either, I'm just here for a bit to sell my capture card, and I saw the ad a few days ago and thought I'd post it.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 30, 2010)

Hm i didnt even notice tye was gone


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> >race like a big boy
> >rated E for everyone 10 and up
> *But seriously, I don't Tye even comes here anymore, and this commercial is really old.*


My head. Its remains are on the floor.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 30, 2010)

Tye doesn't come here anymore? Lolwut


----------



## Mino (Jul 30, 2010)

I predicted 15 days, it seems you made it 27 days.  Nice try, David.


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I predicted 15 days, it seems you made it 27 days.  Nice try, David.


Oh hey look, its the ignorant kid.

And I said I'm gone once that capture card is sold. Sorry to disappoint any fantasies you had of me coming back.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're selling your capture card here? Found the thread, nvm.


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it up on Amazon, read my thread here.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7391556/1

Already have someone interested in it, so hopefully I can get out of here soon.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, but there is actually fun in kart racers.


----------



## Horus (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you advertise it on an AC forum.


Really idiot?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 30, 2010)

Where's Mario Kart when you need it?


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Horus (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, you find the humor in it too.


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually found the irony in you calling me an idiot. 

Go play Call of Duty, little boy.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes known to play that alot


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I know. Hence why I posted that.


----------



## Princess (Jul 30, 2010)

Ooolllld =P


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He raged at me once because i said quick scoping was easy O_0


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like your stereotypical CoD fanboy.


----------



## Horus (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7362727/1/

That topic shows some too,


I'd say and do the same things for SA2B that I would for MW2, they're great games even if they're not has good has earlier games they're still better than most.

People don't know me because I play MW2, they know me because I flame the *censored.2.0* out of idiots and morons that deserve it.

So if Animefan wants to prove that quick scoping is easy then feel free to invite me to a 1v1. :3


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't play any form of CoD anymore so that topic has no relevance. 

No they're not.

They do know you for MW2.

My earlier point about the fanboy proven.


----------



## Horus (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolsad


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, alright dude. w/e.


----------



## Mino (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, really?  That's your excuse?  What I don't get is how it is necessary for you to post so much if all you are (apparently) here to do is post an advertisement for your capture card.  Cool story, but I don't buy it.


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W/e dude, as soon as I get my money I'm out.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone is going to stay for a while..


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand, I already have the Anime dude wanting to buy it, I'm just sorting out some banking stuff, then he can go ahead and buy it. Think a little.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> >race like a big boy
> >rated E for everyone 10 and up
> But seriously, I don't Tye even comes here anymore, and this commercial is really old.


Tyes on right now :3...


----------



## Mino (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet... you've made 26 posts today and are today's top poster.  That's an impressive feat for someone who claims to be here only to sell something.


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you care so much?


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wants to be your lover.


----------



## Pear (Jul 30, 2010)

First commercial I've laughed at since the superbowl.


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> First commercial I've laughed at since the superbowl.


I love the "shup up pinky!"


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 30, 2010)

Mario Kart is still fun...


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 30, 2010)

Schnookumnookum said:
			
		

> Mario Kart is still fun...


Yay.
And here's a joke: you unlocked Baby Mario yet?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 30, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 30 2010, 10:32:37 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i c wut u did thar.


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 30, 2010)

And Mario Kart will always be more successful than other racing games.


----------



## 100 (Jul 30, 2010)

Schnookumnookum said:
			
		

> And Mario Kart will always be more successful than other racing games.


That doesnt mean its going to be better


----------



## Numner (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol Microsoft taking another idea.


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 30, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Lol Microsoft taking another idea.


"Blur (or Blur Racerz in Japan) is an arcade racing video game developed by Bizarre Creations and published by Square Enix's Extreme Edge in Japan and Activision in North America and Europe"

It's not made by Microsoft.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 30, 2010)

Schnookumnookum said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol a video game company taking an idea.






Fix'd.


----------



## Princess (Jul 30, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 30 2010, 10:32:37 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohohohoho.


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 30, 2010)

100 said:
			
		

> Schnookumnookum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I was just saying that. Gran Turismo is my favorite race game.


----------



## Pear (Jul 30, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Lol Microsoft taking another idea.


It's made by square enix, and is for 360 and PS3.


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 30, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's made by Bizarre Creations and published by Square Enix in Japan and Activision in North America and Europe.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 30, 2010)

Schnookumnookum said:
			
		

> 100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find Gran Turismo too boring. Mario Kart's less realistic, imaginative, and creative, which makes it fun.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 30, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 30 2010, 11:41:14 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GOD WHY AM I AGREEING WITH HIM.


He makes a point though.
And just kidding nook, ive seen you post some respectable opinions.
Like this one.


----------



## Pear (Jul 30, 2010)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dislike Mario Kart, for that very reason. I guess it all just comes down to opinion.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 31, 2010)

I hate when mario kart pulls multiple blue shells/etc out it's ass, while handing me *censored.2.0* items (ex: banana while in last, lolwut)

other than that, mario kart's a boss.
also, gran turismo is way overrated/hyped.  just imo.
I don't think that blur would really translate to anything more than a mario kart-esque experience, with new fancy visuals/stats for cars, etc.  just realistic mario kart.  i dunno.  haven't played it.
kirby air ride is king of all racing games, btw.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I hate when mario kart pulls multiple blue shells/etc out it's ass, while handing me *censored.2.0* items (ex: banana while in last, lolwut)
> 
> other than that, mario kart's a boss.
> also, gran turismo is way overrated/hyped.  just imo.
> ...


Kirby Air Ride was awesome.

Mario Kart > Kirby Airride > Diddy Kong Racing > all the other racing games except Gran Turismo > Gran Turismo

;D


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone realise that broccoloi guy looks alot like toad?

P.s i cant 1v1 you Horus since were on diffrent consoles...


----------



## Mino (Jul 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you.  I care so much because I find your pretentiousness almost sublime.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 31, 2010)

*censored.3.0* YOUR RACING GAMES I HAVE MODNATION.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I had played Blur and yes it did feel a whole lot like Mario Kart with fancy visuals, but is was actually a good game.
Maybe because I liked MK so much, that helped perhaps.
And anyway, it's not like there have been ideas that have been taken/reused/redressed in games before.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* YOUR RACING GAMES I HAVE MODNATION.


how the *censored.2.0* did I forget about that.

how's modnation, anyway?

kirby air ride > mario kart > other _*kart racing*_ games

holy *censored.2.0* I just realized that blur is a kart racing game without the karts, not a mario game without the mario, + the realism. o noez.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 31, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> >race like a big boy
> >rated E for everyone 10 and up
> But seriously, I don't Tye even comes here anymore, and this commercial is really old.


*censored.3.0* up with your greentext
ok

and holy *censored.2.0* this was funny


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 31, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> >race like a big boy
> >rated E for everyone 10 and up
> But seriously, I don't Tye even comes here anymore, and this commercial is really old.


I've been popping in every once and awhile... I just haven't been posting because it's been extremely slow and there haven't been any good topics. Pretty much all I've been doing recently when I'm online is checking my RSS feeds and Facebook and Zelda Dungeon. I've been busy with other things, too. But don't worry, I haven't left TBT. But if it continues to be this slow and boring, then I'll have no reason to visit anymore.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* YOUR RACING GAMES I HAVE MODNATION.


I need to get that game already  But i got too much on my plate,  :T


----------

